

Ask HN: Review my idea - iwearyourtshirt.com - hellweaver666

Hi guys,<p>I'm off travelling later this year with my wife, it's something we've been dreaming of doing for many years and are now finally after five years of hard work clearing debt in a position to make it a reality. I really want to make this an amazing experience, so I was hoping to try and raise some extra cash by auctioning off the advertising rights to my chest for a whole year.<p>I see it as a win win situation - I get some extra cash for my travels and the winner gets some serious exposure to potentially millions of people over the course of a year (both online and offline).<p>What do you think? Is it something you would be interested in using to promote your startups?<p>Thanks!<p>http://www.iwearyourtshirt.com
======
hellweaver666
For easy clicking: <http://www.iwearyourtshirt.com>

------
bearwithclaws
What's the difference with <http://iwearyourshirt.com/>?

~~~
hellweaver666
He wears a different shirt every day for a year, I wear the same shirt every
day for a year.

So on <http://www.iwearyourtshirt.com> the winning brand would get massively
increased exposure.

~~~
growt
It took me some minutes to figure out the difference in those 2 urls. I think
it might be better in terms of usability and fairness if you chose a different
domain. one that differs more from the existing project.

------
onreact-com
Wearing the same t-shirt all year? Have you considered the smell? It might
backfire for the company advertising on it ;-)

~~~
hellweaver666
I thought of that... check out the FAQ's ;)

------
BearOfNH
Unless I personally know the guy, most of the time my eyes are on the lady.
But no mention of her wearing the logo...

